# Game 56: Heat @ Grizzlies (2/19/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, February 19th, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go for 5 straight wins. But it'll be tough to do with Wade most likely not playing.

The Grizzlies embarrassed the Heat earlier this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This will be very tough without Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol, I'm not confident we win without let alone with Wade. Beasley and at least one other player better have monster offensive games, along with a big team defensive effort for 48 mins.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing Beasley get 32 minutes tonight without Wade.

I'm going to set the over/under at 24 points on those 16 minutes he will be on the bench.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I hate Mike Conley Jr. Everytime I go to a Razorback basketball game at Bud Walton Arena, I have to walk by the statue of his dad winning the gold medal and it reminds me the fact that Mike Conley Jr and Greg Oden were a package deal and Mike Conley got happy feet on their visit to Arkansas and didn't committ... And then they visited Ohio State.

Before anyone calls bs on the story I just told, remember that Mike Conley's dad is a legend at Arkansas, Mike Conley Jr. was born in Fayetteville, and Greg Oden's little brother was a freshman left tackle for the Hogs this year and even started a game. It was a long shot, but Arkansas was in the hunt for those two under Stan Heath.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice defense team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Soon as I say that they give up 2 lay ups. I gotta keep my mouth shut.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, that was some lights out defense there by this group.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beasley with 8 pts 3 rebs already. I bet he's looking forward to this opportunity to be "the man."


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the fudge, Chalmers is back.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is going to get 30 shot attempts this game


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley is going to get 30 shot attempts this game


I see him breaking his points for a game total tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers picking up right where he left off


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If you kind of squint, JJ with the #22 and high socks looks like Rudy Gay


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I wanna say something about the defense again but im scared.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh: at Yahoo's HTML boxscore right now:










Still showing it right now...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't stress enough how fantastic JO has been recently, despite the free throw shooting in the last game.

Chalmers for 3+3!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Got lucky on that Rudy Gay alley oop. Beas was caught napping there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ridiculous how Beasley didn't get in until less than three minutes remaining in the second. However, conditioning may have played a role tonight because he played the entire first quarter. He looked really exhausted and he does have the asthma problems. The coaching staff has been extremely guarded about his conditioning since forever.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Conditioning is never a problem in blowouts where Beasley gets to play the entire 4th quarter, win or lose.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook is single-handedly sinking us. Good god, he has missed or turned it over on something like 5 of our possessions to start this half. Just a flat out loser.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big Cat comes in and the Heat go on a run.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a beautiful no look pass from Chalmers to Beasley for the slamma. Chalmers is playing great tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Big Cat comes in and the Heat go on a run.


He got the immediate rebound too. He's so far and away the best rebounder on the team. It's insane, it's like the ball searches him out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers playing well. Cook is just horrible when he has any ball-handling responsibility whatsoever.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley just blocked the living **** out of Thabeet


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley blocked Thabeet at the summit!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL, Memphis tried to zone Miami and Beasley murdered it with the drive and pass to Q for the three.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh, ****. Cook back in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy ****, that was a spectacular drive by Mario


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thabeet does a hack-a-gloire and Magloire responds with 2 misses. ****.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF Chalmers, shoot the ball when you are 2 feet from the basket


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook is total garbage.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cook sucks ***. Get'em OUT.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That does not look good for Brewer


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> WTF Chalmers, shoot the ball when you are 2 feet from the basket


Dude, Thabeet was right there. There was 0 chance he was getting that basket.

Cook turns it over AGAIN but Brewer goes down injured.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy Chalmers, hitting some huge threes tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Zach Randolph is 4-14 and he has shouted, "And one!" on every one of his misses. Such a goober.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rio to Wright. Rio is balling.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beasley is not getting enough minutes. He's gonna finish with like 30 for the night, sigh.

Unless there's something wrong with em, your best available player should never play less than 35 mins.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

6:49 to go and Beasley nowhere in sight. I'm confused. Explanation, please?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Zach Randolph is 4-14 and he has shouted, "And one!" on every one of his misses. Such a goober.


:laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem's inability to provide any sort of shot intimidation is so frustrating.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, its what he did a lot with Wade as well. Rest him for 5-6 mins then bring him in. Hopefully Beasley doesnt get in at like the 3 or 4 minute mark or something stupid like that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Well, its what he did a lot with Wade as well. Rest him for 5-6 mins then bring him in. Hopefully Beasley doesnt get in at like the 3 or 4 minute mark or something stupid like that.


This is Spoelstra. You know that's exactly what will happen. Hell, we might not even see him until less than a minute and the outcome decided.

And his backup has 3 rebounds in 16 minutes. I know we were playing a 2-3 for most of the night, but Haslem was slapping that ball out to the three point line like a female highschool center countless times instead of grabbing it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

5:00 mark and still no Beasley.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is going to get under 30 minutes tonight without Wade.

Let it sink in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook is the only player on the team with a negative +/-. He should be flogged for his performance tonight.

Oh, he has played one minute less than Beasley. :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spoelstra makes me so mad. What was Riles thinking giving him the job. If he's back next season I'm gonna freak.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's what we get out of a timeout? A desperation three pointer from Chalmers? Sometimes Arroyo really pisses me off when he goes rogue and just dribbles wherever he wants.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley comes in, doesn't touch the ball for 2 possessions. Dear god this offense.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** Chalmers you retard. Why isn't Beasley even touching the ball!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our players are so dumb, stop chucking so many threes!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

3 Possessions BEAS doesn't get it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey, whaddaya know? Beasley hits a clutch shot to put us back ahead. Why wasn't he in earlier?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is PISSED at Arroyo, Q had to come over and calm them down


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's almost like the team is in denial that Beasley is by far the best offensive player on the team next to Wade, like they don't want it to be true.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley is PISSED at Arroyo, Q had to come over and calm them down


Yup, then Arroyo looks off Beasley and goes rogue and gets the ugliest shot that gets contested and doesn't get anywhere near the rim. Awesome.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm just taking a mental step back and re-evaluating the fact that we have CARLOS ARROYO and QUENTIN RICHARDSON running the show on our team. Incredible to consider.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets see what this team comes up with for a big shot without Wade. I'm thinking botched pick and roll leading to a contested 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We need to lose this game. If we win then Spoelstra gets away with his mistakes. A loss now will save tons of losses in the future. At least if we lose then maybe the man up stairs will check the recap and see what a joke of a coaching job Spoo has done.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes sir Michael Beasley. I love how he is demanding the ball, guy does not have the Eddie Jones mentality.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Incredible! Beasley isn't good enough to play the 4th but he is our choice to ISO down 2 with 30 seconds left? Somebody, please explain this to me! Please, I'm begging for an explanation because to me it seems like a contradiction.

(He made the shot BTW)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

:23.8 MIA - U. Haslem enters game for M. Beasley
:23.8 MEM - Full timeout (Timeout #5)
:23.8 MIA - M. Beasley makes shot

Shoot me


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I am so physically ill right now. Moreso that we won't get answer for why Beasley is playing just 30 mins without Wade (or even with Wade) and why they are actually going away from him instead of playing through him. Who is going to be held accountable?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't believe for the second ****ing game in a row Beasley hits clutch shots and gets rewarded by sitting out the final defensive possession.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Arroyo should inbound this otherwise he will change the play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have a D League affiliate right? I would send Cook straight there after this game. I wouldn't even let him on the team bus. Charter a bus for him to Des Moines or Wichita or wherever.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like they didn't even try to go to Beas on the final shot. That was a set play for JO all the way.

I am so pissed I don't even care if we win. This is a disgrace.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

76 all going into ot is that a misprint?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nah, it looked like a play where option 1 was Beasley and option 2 JO if he was picked up on the switch. I'll admit its tough to get the ball to a guy like Beasley with 2.3 seconds left, he is certainly no Wade who can dribble from anywhere.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

YESSSS Q with a beautiful drive and pass to JO


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice play Q


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What an incredibly late whistle. Bad call too.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a bull**** call on JO


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD in at center, welp


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These players are so stupid, just give it to Beasley when he is out at the perimeter with Zach 1 on 1. He can do anything he wants against Randolph!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

****ing Arroyo holy ****.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The pick and roll doesn't ****ing work when the defending team totally ignores the ballhandler and sticks on the screener. Just give Beasley the ball and get out of his ****ing way. Jesus Christ.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

:50.8 MIA - J. Anthony enters game for M. Beasley
:50.8 MEM - 20 sec timeout

Such disrespect


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody that says attitude and ego don't factor into a player's basketball ability should be forced to watch Carlos Arroyo. They want to talk about Beasley maturing and "getting it?" Talk about Arroyo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> :50.8 MIA - J. Anthony enters game for M. Beasley
> :50.8 MEM - 20 sec timeout
> 
> Such disrespect


Ya, and Jor-El had ****ty pressure on the pass from Gasol which led to the three. How did that sub work?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

CHALMERS with a HUGE bucket!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> CHALMERS with a HUGE bucket!


And he was fouled but no call.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Here comes a third opportunity for Spo to **** on Beasley. Maybe he will sub Diawara in this time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Quentin ****ing Richardson


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damnit, somebody make a game winning shot!


And Beasley needs to learn how to get open, this is the third time. He couldn't even get open enough at the end of regulation to get the ball.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

My heart is pounding


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Damnit, somebody make a game winning shot!
> 
> 
> And Beasley needs to learn how to get open, this is the third time. He couldn't even get open enough at the end of regulation to get the ball.


Rio did but they didn't give him the and 1 free throw.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We woulda won this game in regulation if Miami's coach wasn't such an *** hat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers is so horrible on fast breaks. Luckily UD makes the 2 fts


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Caged Boozer did it!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where's the and 1 refs, stop trying to screw us.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Mayo plays some aggressive defense, I'm surprised Chalmers has been able to hold onto the ball


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Game over. Haslem with the exclamation point dunk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Figures UD would score 8 straight to keep Beasley from hitting a career high.


Just kidding


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Talk about a win harder than it has to be, whatever i'll take it. Wade can't come back soon enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who needs Dwyane Wade? :laugh:

5 straight wins :clap:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Way to play big at the end U. Still POTG Beasley, even with Spoelstra keeping him on a inexcusable short leash.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is our first 5 game winning streak since Mar. 9, 2007 three seasons ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike to the line for 2. Can he FINALLY hit 30?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bease with 30. Took him long enough


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley finally hits 30, which is extremely surpirising that it's taken this long. How many 28 point games has he had? lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:laugh: Beasley celebrating getting 30 for the first time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This was Michael's game from start to finish. He acted like the leader of the team tonight, demanding the ball, getting in guys faces. We are going to point to this one 2-3 years from now when Beasley is dominating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo just mentioned that Mike is the 11th youngest player in the league. Amazing to think that he's still that young.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, was not expecting this win against a quality outfit like the Grizzlies.

Gonna be tougher tomorrow against the Mavs, but hopefully we can keep this up. Gotta love Mike's aggressiveness offensively, and even his defensive numbers look real good of late.

5 in a row feels good. lets make it 6.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Awesome win. read through the thread, and as much *****in y'all did, you guys should all already know how tough it is for us to win w/o Dwade, whom we rely on so much. We got the W against a quality team, on the ROAD too! so let's give the squad some credit, even though we did blow that big lead. 

Bease played great. i noticed not much love for Mario in thread but dude had a hell of a game, for his 1st game back (no bias). 18/7/4 w/ shooting 50+% from the field and 3. this game could possibly do wonders for their confidence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think we're, like, 4-0 now in games I miss due to work. That record will be tested tomorrow, unless I find someone to take my shift.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I appreciate the miracle that is winning without D-Wade. I just want Spo to put Beasley in those final defensive possessions when Beasley is having a great game otherwise and doing tons of things to help us win. I think its stupid to basically tell him 3 separate times in one game "hey, thanks for your high energy and clutch buckets, but you still suck on defense here's the bench." I suppose I don't know what goes on behind the scenes but it makes sense to me to give him full responsibility in a game and trust him on both sides of the ball, especially when Wade is out. I haven't seen Mike play that hard all season, he was amped up both on offense and defense and deserved to get rewarded. At least he seems to take it all in stride which is good.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Give Spo some credit, Poet. They were talking on NBAtv how our defensive schemes were confusing the Grizzlies and throwing them out of rhythm. This winning streak prove when this crapshoot of a roster plays with effort, then our coaches defensively can throw as good of a game plan out there as any in the NBA.

People just need to cool it a bit on attacking Spoelstra for offense-defense'ing with our rotations. I'm so sick of everyone attacking Spo like he is the only coach in the NBA who does this. Go to every NBA message board on Earth and fans are mad their coaches are more likely to play defensivive players over offensive players in crunch time. It's just how it is. I won't even list all the examples in the NBA. Even the NBA books I have read all talk about people being mad about the coaches preferring defense over offense. Even in :07 Seconds or Less about the 2005-2006 Phoenix Suns, there were quite a few parts about the coaches bemoaning the fact Kurt Thomas was hurt or they'd play him over Boris Diaw/Tim Thomas and that they always prefer starting Raja Bell over LeAndro Barbosa since he was prone to get torched defensively. Even the most offensive centric coaches in the NBA this year have been attacked for playing defensive guys over offensive guys. Spoelstra is the rule, not the exception.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Give Spo some credit, Poet. They were talking on NBAtv how our defensive schemes were confusing the Grizzlies and throwing them out of rhythm. This winning streak prove when this crapshoot of a roster plays with effort, then our coaches defensively can throw as good of a game plan out there as any in the NBA.
> 
> People just need to cool it a bit on attacking Spoelstra for offense-defense'ing with our rotations. I'm so sick of everyone attacking Spo like he is the only coach in the NBA who does this. Go to every NBA message board on Earth and fans are mad their coaches are more likely to play defensivive players over offensive players in crunch time. It's just how it is. I won't even list all the examples in the NBA. Even the NBA books I have read all talk about people being mad about the coaches preferring defense over offense. Even in :07 Seconds or Less about the 2005-2006 Phoenix Suns, there were quite a few parts about the coaches bemoaning the fact Kurt Thomas was hurt or they'd play him over Boris Diaw/Tim Thomas and that they always prefer starting Raja Bell over LeAndro Barbosa since he was prone to get torched defensively. Even the most offensive centric coaches in the NBA this year have been attacked for playing defensive guys over offensive guys. Spoelstra is the rule, not the exception.


Name one defensive player on our roster thats worth losing Mike's O in the 4th qtr! This isnt the late 90's Heat that had a plethora of defensive specialists, and its laughable that our coaching staff has yet to come to that realization. Spo's benching of Beasley in favor of NBDL caliber players has cost us plenty of games this year...and nothing you say will change that!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Name one defensive player on our roster thats worth losing Mike's O in the 4th qtr! This isnt the late 90's Heat that had a plethora of defensive specialists, and its laughable that our coaching staff has yet to come to that realization. Spo's benching of Beasley in favor of NBDL caliber players has cost us plenty of games this year...and nothing you say will change that!


A fellow named Udonis Haslem. You may recognize him as the no nonsense guy who has as many gritty double doubles in clutch games as any player not named Alonzo Mourning in Miami Heat history. As a starter, he has five playoff appearances, two Eastern Conference Finals, and an NBA championship on his resume. Whether it be a Friday night non-nationally televised game in Memphis or an NBA Finals game in Dallas, has has atleast 200 games in his career where he has been asked to guard the other team's best post player in cruch time, even if that player is three inches taller and 50 pounds heavier with multiple All-Star appearance. He also has hit tons of huge shots in clutch situations, gotten huge rebounds, and taken big charges. He's also the enforcer who will fly in there to protect Wade or to put some pain on an opposing player who is stirring the crap. He has also run approximately 4,500 screen rolls with Dwyane Wade in their 7 years together in Miami. He has helped build what we have here in Miami with his blood and sweat since he got here.

I think that resume is pretty good, personally.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> A fellow named Udonis Haslem. You may recognize him as the no nonsense guy who has as many gritty double doubles in clutch games as any player not named Alonzo Mourning in Miami Heat history. As a starter, he has five playoff appearances, two Eastern Conference Finals, and an NBA championship on his resume. Whether it be a Friday night non-nationally televised game in Memphis or an NBA Finals game in Dallas, has has atleast 200 games in his career where he has been asked to guard the other team's best post player in cruch time, even if that player is three inches taller and 50 pounds heavier with multiple All-Star appearance. He also has hit tons of huge shots in clutch situations, gotten huge rebounds, and taken big charges. He's also the enforcer who will fly in there to protect Wade or to put some pain on an opposing player who is stirring the crap. He has also run approximately 4,500 screen rolls with Dwyane Wade in their 7 years together in Miami. He has helped build what we have here in Miami with his blood and sweat since he got here.
> 
> I think that resume is pretty good, personally.


We're the only people here that give Haslem any credit


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Eh, I realize a lot of coaches offense-defense their lineups, you are right about that. It's just that with the way we have emphasized defense, hustle, etc to Beasley, and the reward being playing time for it, I think he really deserved a shot to play out the meaningful defensive possessions the past two nights.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

The only times i really have a problem is when the benchings don't make sense. For example Haslem has had a rough game has been non-effective on the defensive end, Bease is playing well offensively, and yet out goes Bease down the stretch in the 4th. If U hasn't had an impact on D in a particular game on D, why the hell not just play Bease down the stretch. 

But if Udonis is playing well and is noticeably effective on the defensive end, i don't have much argument for him playing the late mins. It's just a tough situation to manage, that as a coach myself, i don't envy much.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Give Spo some credit, Poet. They were talking on NBAtv how our defensive schemes were confusing the Grizzlies and throwing them out of rhythm. This winning streak prove when this crapshoot of a roster plays with effort, then our coaches defensively can throw as good of a game plan out there as any in the NBA.
> 
> People just need to cool it a bit on attacking Spoelstra for offense-defense'ing with our rotations.


The same people also praise him when he does well, but you don't complain about that. Spoelstra messes up just like every coach and some people enjoy discussing the mistakes. I'd like to think that even the coaching staff themselves dissect their mistakes and analyze how they can do better. Why should any topic be off the table? What the hell else is the purpose of a forum but for discussion.



> I'm so sick of everyone attacking Spo like he is the only coach in the NBA who does this.


Spo is criticized for perceived mistakes and he is criticized like any coach who makes mistakes.



> Go to every NBA message board on Earth and fans are mad their coaches are more likely to play defensivive players over offensive players in crunch time.


Fans want to win. There have been countless fan favorites who don't score. Fans in Denver don't like Chris Anderson because he scores. They like him for his defense. Spo is not criticized for offense/defense substitutions. He's criticized in regards to Beasley for his underestimation of Beasley's ability.

Last night he subbed Beasley out for Jor-El on a defensive play. Jor-El is even more immature and has less basketball experience than Beasley. What happened on the subsequent defensive sequence? Jor-El didn't pressure Gasol on the pass and it led to an assist to Mayo for a three. That's Spo underestimating Beasley.


----------

